# RESOLVED: New Zealand doe needs -experienced- new home



## snap (Dec 30, 2010)

I have to get rid of most of my rabbits but this one needs a VERY good, experienced rabbit owner so I thought I'd ask here first. 

Her name is Popcorn and she's not aggressive, just very skittish. I've had her almost two years now so she is very used to me, but it took her a very long time to warm up to me- I would say probably about five or six months. She still isn't used to things like being picked up or having her nails clipped, and being almost 11 pounds it poses a problem to anyone inexperienced. After her brother died over the summer((they had been next to each other their entire lives)) she's been a little more skittish, but is getting better with a new rabbit next to her- so she'll probably do better in a home with rabbit(s) already.

I cannot keep her because the rabbits I keep will be cared for by my mother, while I am at college, and I'm afraid she'll try to escape while my mother feeds her and my mother won't be able to get her back. My mother is also scared of her because of her size. :/

However, she's not all bad. When she warms up to you she loves being pet and giving kisses. She could be box trained, as she had a little time where she needed to be kept in the garage and therefore had to use a box. She was actually quite decent with it despite having never seen a box and not being spayed.


Could anyone here take her, or know of someone who will take her? Any other advice on getting her a good home would be appreciated. If I can't find her a home on here I will probably try to find a sanctuary or something similar.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 30, 2010)

ray: Definitely needs to be with someone that is experienced. Good luck.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks like sometime between now and when Snap goes to college - we will be adopting Popcorn. 

I'm so excited....she'll go in a big cage and hopefully get playtimes with my flemmie girls too.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 8, 2011)

:yahoo:

That's AWESOME news!! Can't wait to see pics of Popcorn!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Just as an update - I'm FINALLY getting to pickup Popcorn (and CHarlie her friend) tonight!!!

Her photos will be going in my blog as she makes her home here...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2011)

:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm so happy for all of you Peg . A very happy ending 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2011)

We're all home - pictures to come later tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 14, 2011)

Tonight please!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2011)

When I first saw Popcorn in the car...





My first look at Charlie





Charlie & Popcorn with their "first mom" who I told can have them back after college if she wants them back at that time - and if she'll be at shows I'll be at....I'll take them with me so she can see them again...





In our van





I took a lot of photos of Charlie because I don't know yet what breed he is. He seems like a spunky little guy with quite an attitude (I don't mean that in a bad way). The more I look at his head (I haven't yet petted him) - the more I wonder if he might be minirex or something...partially.















































Their "temporary" housing arrangement in our bedroom on top of Zeus' cage until I can get cages rearranged and moved around and make room for them to be side by side in another spot. She will go to a larger dog kennel (like Zeus' that they're sitting on) and he'll probably go in the cage she is in....





Popcorn - who was very scared and skittish.



Before we left Sonora - Robin & I stopped at a convenience store and bought a cup of fruit of strawberries and grapes and watermelon. They both ate everything but the watermelon (they only had a few pieces of each - not a whole cup or anything).

When we got home - Charlie started eating and drinking right away but Popcorn was freaked out by Art's presence and all the moving she'd done, etc. It didn't help that Art DARED to reach IN HER CAGE to pet her. Oh no no no....that was not to be done.

As soon as he left the room she uncurled herself and looked around a bit and chinned the cage over near where Charlie was...

I think Charlie will start getting run time tomorrow in the living room - perhaps with Angel. Popcorn will probably wait a week or so until she can get used to us and not freak out.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2011)

Charlie is a cutie. He looks part Hotot.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay! Welcome home, Popcorn and Charlie 

Popcorn does look scared, but I'm sure she'll soon settle in. Charlie is adorable!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2011)

What cuties! Welcome home, bunners! Charlie does look like min rex mixes I have seen. His body type is like some of Zappa's siblings that I raised, some of which had rex fur.


----------

